# How bad is it to use 89H stead of 91H ?



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

Hi. got the stock 15 inch rims on my 2000 VW Beetle. The stock tires are 91H. What does that number mean (some kind of load rating)? How bad is it if I replace all four with some tires that are 89H?


----------



## kptaylor (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: How bad is it to use 89H stead of 91H ? (anthony_g)*

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...id=35


----------

